# Fish Pond Thieves Caught!!!



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I want to thank everyone is this thread especially Jerry, Security Thread , for helping me come up with a way to find out what has been eating the fish in my ponds last year.

I went to the fish store over the weekend to get some bait, err Goldfish







, and set up my trap so my trail cam could catch the thieves that have been eating the fish out of my pond
I figured that it would take awhile before I would get a clue to the thieves identities. Boy was I shocked to catch them on film the very first night !!!!



There are several more videos of other cats stalking my pond, so I am positive that this is what has been eating my fish.

Now what to do to get rid of them, or stop them from feasting on my fishies?
Any Idea's?

Thanks, Ron


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Smarter fish? (i.e., ones with the good sense to stay well below the surface of the water, out of paw's reach?) 

Not sure what you can do. Fences don't keep cats out, and dogs bring their own baggage. I lost all my fish to raccoons when I had my pond. Open yard backing to an open field--nothing I could do to stop 'em.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

High velocity lead poisoning...... 

If you have delicate sensibilities...or an ordinance against it. try your motion detector hooked to a lawn sprinkler


----------



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

Try this one. It works for blue herons. My pond is 3,000 gallons. Have had it for 10 years. Built the sides straight down, or nearly vertical, and 3' deep to help control predators. All my gold fish are now 12" long now and my 6 koi are 12-24" long; all too big for cats. And my dogs take care of the cats during the day, but a blue heron kept visiting my "all you can eat buffet" day and night and it was so big it scared the diesel fuel right out of me. It has a 7' wingspan, is very huge, and disappears with s single flap of his wings. I found a 12" gold fish flopping on the side of the pond with a 1/4" circular dent in his side (from the heron's beak) so I threw him hack in and looked up a possible solution on-line. I bought one of these things, and my son gave me a second one, so I hooked them both up to the water line out back and put them on opposite sides of the pond. Then I had my grandkids and my older sister check it (without their knowledge) to be sure the motion sensor was set and the whole pond was covered. Between the noise and the water jet........NO MORE HERON. Shop around to get the best price. My son found his here in town for $25.00 new. I bought a new one on-line for $50.00. Good Luck, RICK 

http://www.amazon.com/Contech-Elect...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1305189880&sr=8-1


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

From my dad's decades of urban pond ownership (and cameras) I doubt it is just the cats, if it is them at all. We have never seen it himself despite cat ownership and "interest" in the fish (to get a fish a cat must get wet, most will not). 

His two fish eaters? Racoons (you will see fish entrails left behind) and the surpising one: herons (the whole fish is just gone).


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

<


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah, I have to agree..cat seems unlikely. 
cats wont wade into a pond, and will only paw at fish from the edge..hard to catch anything that way. 
much more likely to be racoons..they are much better at that kind of hunting than cats.. 

Scot


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Won't raccoons jump all the way in the water to get the fish?

Wasn't Marty Cozad successful with a electric fence? 

If so one where the charger plugs in to 110 volts. Then you could put it on a timer and have it turn on only at night. 

JJ


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Get a dog. I have a rat terrier that won't let anything in my back yard.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 12 May 2011 06:19 AM a electric fence? 
If so one where the charger plugs in to 110 volts. Then you could put it on a timer and have it turn on only at night. 

JJ 

Hard wire the perimiter w/ 220v then buy some bbq sauce


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw guys, let the wildlife have their share. Watching the swallows (insects, not fish!) and heron dine is one of the reasons we put our pond in. Last year, an immature bald eagle regularly caught lunch by dropping like a rock below the surface for a good-sized goldfish, with a 50% success rate. So far this season, it is an osprey who is robbing us, but we think it is great to observe the nature that the pond brings. An initial stock of ten fish now averages a few hundred, so the critters are welcome to the big ones. 

Larry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 12 May 2011 12:33 AM 
I want to thank everyone is this thread especially Jerry, Security Thread , for helping me come up with a way to find out what has been eating the fish in my ponds last year.

Now what to do to get rid of them, or stop them from feasting on my fishies?
Any Idea's?

Thanks, Ron


Hi Ron,

You are welcome. I love those game cameras and I am glad that I could help. 

I too wonder if it is the cats but that is a possibility since cats do love fish. I still think that raccoons may be the culprits.

If it is the cats and your camera shows a pattern of them coming at about the same time each evening, you might try something I do with crows.

I used to enjoy hunting crows but now I just don't want to have them eating my deer corn so when the crows show up I have an old pellet gun that I shoot at something near the crows which lets the crows know they are in danger. After a bit of that the crows may still come once in awhile but not nearly as many or as often. I would guess you could do the same with your cats if you happen to have (or have access to) a pellet gun or BB gun.

Another possibility is that my wife put a net across our pond and the net protects the fish from both the raccoons and our cat. The net can be either temporary (removed when you are outside) or permanent. It is black so it is not that apparent.

A friend told me that he just lost all the fish in his pond in a single night. He has no idea what got them and there were no remains to be found.

Good luck,

Jerry


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

You could always pull the goldfish out for the year and restock with electric [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Ron,

We have two of the Contech Scarecrows to protect our pond. They work very well. One year we lost 15 goldfish to a Heron because we only had one scarecrow. Got a second scarecrow to cover two directions and solved the problem. For racoons we use three vienna sausages with a habenjaro pepper inside........they only eat 2, never 3!!


Good luck,


Dan
P-Town & West Side RR


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, 

I also use the Scarecrow, primarily for deer, but it works on the neighbor's cat as well. I move it around every so often, and hang a foil pie plate where the water will hit it. 

Mike


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

We used the Scarecrows (2 of them) for years, but still lost fish to the heron. One day I saw the heron standing next to the pond. The scarecrow went off and he got squirted, but just ducked his head a bit and continued his pursuit of fishing. We then went to a net covering the entire pond except a few little spots where the cat tails and other large plants stick up. That's all they need is a small opening. We now have a patchwork of netting covering every square inch! That works. Even though the large heron could easily just rip up the net, I guess they just see it as a barricade and leave.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto Del's net solution, we tried everything to keep the Heron's out.....didn't work....4 years ago I made a frame of 1/2" copper pipe to support a net over the pond (the net they sell for fruit trees to keep the birds off).....no more fish lost...


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Raccoons don't like to go into a pond where they can't see the bottom, so making it deeper with vertical sides should help, as Rick suggested. For herons...that's a tougher one but some overhang of the edges helps or giving them somewhere to hide in there.


----------



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

I wouldnt do anything untill you see who is doing it. 
Then we can come up with a plan.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dean Whipple on 12 May 2011 11:34 AM 
Ditto Del's net solution, we tried everything to keep the Heron's out.....didn't work....4 years ago I made a frame of 1/2" copper pipe to support a net over the pond (the net they sell for fruit trees to keep the birds off).....no more fish lost... 

Agreed, dad had to make an ulgy net to cover the current pond. Looks like absolute s--t, but the fish are alive.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Ours doesn't look bad at all. It is just a pain to take it off (because we had to patch work in several pieces), so that only happens a couple of times a year. We use the fruit tree net with lawn staples. The only "ugly" part might be the excess net that we turn under.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea. Probably not the cat. Unless they're desperate, they'll look for something they don't have to get wet to catch. Of course, if it *is *a cat:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbk...playnext=1


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's 2 photos of the Heron (%#@&$*@) that attacked our pond. He's on two Endangered species lists!!!










He stared me down until I squirted him with the hose 











Nasty bird!!

Dan 
P-Town & West Side RR


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Ron, 
You might want to look close at your video's to see if you have Snakes, They can goble up your fishs really quick as well and they are Sneaky like there Human counter parts.


Fred


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I had a "hose" encounter with one in my backyard. Blasted him the best I could. He finally flew up to the neighbors roof and just waited for me to go back in the house. We did the dance all over again, and he finally left. These guys are determined! And if they get one fish, you can bet they will be back for the rest. 

We actually watched a snake snag a brand new little fish we put in our pond on Father's day (a gift from my daughter). He was only out of the bag for about 10 mins and a garden snake latched on to him and drug him out of the pond. I whacked the snack with a stick and he dropped him. I hate snakes. I kill anywhere from 3 to 8 per summer.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Go to a hunting store and get some bobcat urine (or other local predator) drip it around your pond , little drops 6" apart... should clear them out. 
Don't get any on ya. 

John


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Well shoot I thought for sure it was the cats.

Thanks for all the suggestions I will try the water cannon, even if it's not the cats I still don't want them in my yard.

Torby that was one funny video









I'll keep checking the video and see if anything else pops up.

Ron


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 12 May 2011 05:52 PM 
Yea. Probably not the cat. Unless they're desperate, they'll look for something they don't have to get wet to catch. Of course, if it *is *a cat:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbk...playnext=1 



I actually lost it with the "Eveready" cat!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

We never lost any fish after Marilyn put the net over the pond a couple of years ago.

Speaking of snakes, some friends have a home on a river and once in awhile they catch snakes in their live well (cage for fish in the water). The snakes will slip in, swallow a fish and become too wide to get back out of the cage. Sort of an automatic solution to the problem as the snakes only get to do it once.

Jerry


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 12 May 2011 07:46 PM 
I had a "hose" encounter with one in my backyard. Blasted him the best I could. He finally flew up to the neighbors roof and just waited for me to go back in the house. We did the dance all over again, and he finally left. These guys are determined! 


Unfortunately they have nothing better to do with their time! 
So they can easily "out wait" their human adversary..
their "day job" is waiting around until you leave, so they can eat your fish! 

thats why you really need something automated, that can also stand around all day and just wait,
like those "scare crow" water shooter things..

Scot


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Ron, 

If you use the Scarecrows you have to provide access to them so you don't become their "PREY"!! I had to put orange cones on my walkway to our lift bridge because I forgot they were on and was sprayed by the one protecting that area. 
Ok to forget in the Summer, but, Winter is a little chilly. Herons are the hardest to control. I also use "Bird Netting" from Fall through spring for leaves and bird protection. When the leaves aren't on our Japanese Maple the pond is more visible from the air. 

Good luck, 
Dan 
P-Town & West Side RR


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Because we live in a avocado grove, we have plenty possums, racoons, cats, snakes and other small critters that like eat avocados as well as herons that like to eat fish, since I installed the original cover 5 or 6 years ago we have not lost a single fish.










This cover is 5 or 6 years old...









This cover on our new new pond is 5 or 6 months old....

although they are not as nice as a pond without a cover, they don't look to bad and they have kept the critters and the Herons out.......


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Dean, 
Where did you get the "gator"?


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jebouck on 14 May 2011 08:54 AM 
Dean, 
Where did you get the "gator"? I bought it a long time ago, I think it was from a dollar type store.........it wasn't meant to float it was just supposed to lay on the ground.....


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

I had the same problem with racoons raiding my pond. I tried the fruit tree netting, but the '***** just jumped right in and tore it apart to get at the fish. I finally made a frame of 2x2 treated wood and large wire fencing, stapled on. It works great, no more racoon problems and the fish are fine. The frame just lays on top of the rocks around the pond and is so heavy, the critters can't dislodge it. Problem solved. And, it's not that bad looking. Sorry I don't have a photo of it to show it to you.


----------



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

The herons are somewhat easy to stop. Where I live in Colorado they come around late April or so and hang out for around 2 months. After that I don't see them until next year. Herons won't land in the water and approach from a distance. They also like wading in shallow water so a pond with a slight gradient is prime real estate.

I have some rebar that I bend the tops on so the kids don't get impaled. I put it around the pond perimeter and place fishing line at about 6", 12", 18" and 24". The heron can't see it but it will drive them crazy when they try to step over or through it. It does provide some form of payback for the fish they have eaten. If they ever take them off the protected list, they might be candidates for the grill.

Bill


----------



## unimog (Apr 21, 2008)

I have seen herons, red shoulder hawks, and racoons visit the pond. The pond is fenced. I have strung fishing line on 16" centers about 8' above the pond. Usually results in a crash landing by the heron. A few wires broken but he does not return for quite a while. The hawk built a nest within eye sight of the pond. I have seen him swipe a frog without ever touching the wire! If he is that good he is welcome to a few frogs. The racoons were a greater challenge. Lost some small fish and two painted turtles. Double strand of electric horse fence at 6" and 12" from the ground. Also added a scarecrow sprinkler. Except for the hawk I have not had any more visitors.  
Ti


----------



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

They sell shade cloth on-line in any size you like and in various % of shade from 25% or so up to 75%. My circular pond is 13' across and I bought a 15' square 50% shade cloth for $30.00 about 5 years ago. It looks great. I've used it for 5 years now for maybe a month each year, and also to catch apricots when they begin to fall.


----------



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Contech-CRO10...sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328398793&sr=8-1-spell 

That's the website for these water scarecrows; and the description: 

Amazon.com Product Description: 

The Contech Electronics Scarecrow Motion-Activated Sprinkler presents an innovative, humane way to keep pets and wildlife from disturbing your yard and garden without the use of complicated traps or potentially hazardous chemicals. The sprinkler combines a surprise spray of water with unexpected motion and noise to create a safe, effective deterrent to unwanted visitors, helping keep your garden looking its best. 


The Contech Electronics Scarecrow Motion-Activated Sprinkler: 

Uses a startling burst of water to deter animals. Teaches pets and wildlife to avoid your yard and garden; Is safe, humane, and 


One Scarecrow can cover up to 1000 sq.ft. View larger. 


The Scarecrow protects your garden without using any hazardous chemicals. View larger. 
Safe, Humane Deterrent Helps Protect Your Garden 
A huge amount of time and energy goes into keeping your yard and garden looking great, so it's only natural that you want to protect them from damage caused by hungry wildlife or local dogs and cats. But there are lots of reasons to avoid chemical deterrents, traps, and hazardous electric fences. 

Whether you're a dedicated organic vegetable gardener or a parent looking out for the health of children and pets that play in your yard, you'll appreciate the simple, innovative, and effective water-based concept behind the Scarecrow Motion-Activated Sprinkler. It's also a great choice for neighborhoods where fences are prohibited and for people who consider wire fences and other visual barriers unappealing. 

When the ScareCrow detects an animal it instantly releases a short but startling burst of water. The sudden spray of water and the movement and noise of the sprinkler scares animals away. Animals associate this negative experience with the area and avoid your yard in the future. 

Versatile and Broad-Reaching for Maximum Effectiveness 
The Scarecrow is versatile enough to keep deer, rabbits, and other foragers from snacking on plants and bulbs, to prevent dogs from digging up newly seeded lawns, to keep the cat from using your garden as a litter box, and to scare predators like herons and raccoons away from your fish pond. 

The ScareCrow's motion detector is powerful enough to guard an area up to 1000 square feet of coverage with a single sprinkler. For added coverage, Scarecrow sprinklers can be linked in series to guard larger spaces. 

Efficient Design and Easy to Set Up 
Setting the Scarecrow up is fast and easy, and doesn't require any special tools. Simply install a standard 9-volt battery, connect the sprinkler to your hose, push the 17-inch stake into ground to secure the unit, and set the adjustable sprinkler arc to cover the area you want protected. 

If its too much, and you still have a problem, I have two, and don't need them both. If you still have a problem, I'll mail you one for free of you send your address to me at [email protected]. It's a motion sensor is all and works great. RICK


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I had two ScareCrows placed at 90 degree angles "protecting" my pond for several years. More trouble than they are worth. I watch a Blue Heron take a direct hit while standing right next to my pond. He didn't budge! Guess who gets wet every other time you go in the yard and forget to turn them off. ... or you forget to turn them back on. ... Then you get to move them every time you mow. What a pain [email protected] url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Big fishes makes little ones. 
We named our hawk Fred.


----------



## trainchoochoo (Nov 25, 2020)

jgallaway81 said:


> You could always pull the goldfish out for the year and restock with electric [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ype=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


 Electric eels are awesome! 

What did the eel say when he swam into the river wall?
Damn

KLF


----------

